# Fujitsu to fire 1200 people ?



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

This is bad. 

I was reading the mirror.uk and saw something shocking. 

Fujitsu is laying off 1200 people even though they have shown a profit of £200million last year. 

The unions are now upset, to which i say i cant blame them, but why such a drastic measure after HP, IBM and Capgemini announced job cuts to come. 

The spokesman for fujistu said that they made the decision reluctantly but that it was necessary to keep the company competative. 

So that makes another 1200 people that will be searching for IT jobs


Isn't there some way things like this can be averted? why does everything have to be so closely linked? 

I mean Do you have to lay off so many people to make sure a company survives? even if your profit is huge? I dont get it.

:4-dontkno


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Doesn't make any sense... They make the profit and still they axed 1200 people..


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats what im thinking. with a profit THAT large, it makes you wonder about the real thoughts that went into axing all those jobs. i mean if it was a smaller number then it would be mor plausable, but that number is just too large.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

And they made this profit whilst they still had all these people in their employ  how much more profit will they be making now that they are going to cut these 1200 jobs? as they wont have to pay their salaries anymore so that all now goes into their pockets too.... money whoever invented it could not have realised the implications it would one day have on the world in general, where are the days of barter??? hehe a bag of potatoes for a piece of cheese and some milk, I think i belong to the renaissance era or the middle ages things were so easy going back then no stress no worries just simple living.... sigh


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

hmmmm. So there is no way that these people can fight a case against the company??


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

They have unions trying to sort the problem out, but in the end it seems inevitable. its going to happen, and cant be stopped.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

OOOPS.. so which country is best for IT jobs??


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe there isnt any country safe enough for jobs in any sector. from the news Ive seen, its not any specific sector that is losing the most jobs in any country. lets just hope this blows over soon, and we can carry on with our normal lives.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes the recession is not affecting job specific roles, jobs are being affected in all sectors and all countries, regions and areas, thats not to say there are no jobs at all, and some areas seem to be picking up, but its been up and down for a while now, its still going to take a while for things to come completely right.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

There i can agree. It seems the recession truly is everywhere. I wonder some days tho if it might put us all on the same economic parrs. IE, no major differences between different currencies.


----------

